# Suche eine PC zusammstellung



## VatriXxX (14. November 2008)

Hallo Leute,
Ich suche eine PC Zusammstellung für Games halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich spiele halt sehr gern und is wohl auch beliebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und da ich zurzeit nur ein Laptop habe wollte ich mir ein PC zulegen...
und dazu brauch ich hilfe und suche Zusammstellungen
hoffe mir kann wer paar vorschläge posten
Mein Geldbetrag liegt um die 600Euro rum

mfG vatrixxx


----------



## painschkes (14. November 2008)

_Der 600€-PC - von Mindfactory.de

*Prozessor*
Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 (boxed)
*
Mainboard*
Asus P5Q Pro
*
RAM*
2x2GB G.Skill DDR2-800
*
Festplatte*
250GB Seagate Barracuda
*
Grafikkarte*
Club3D HD4870

*Laufwerk*
LG GH20NS15

*Gehäuse*
Noname Schwarz

*Netzteil*
OCZ StealthXStream 500W


etwa 600€ bei Mindfactory - ist ausm Stick hier ausm Forum übernommen - bin grad zu faul selber was zu suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## VatriXxX (15. November 2008)

jopp das hab ich auch schon gesehn aber ich hab das ma in warenkorb alles gepackt
die ganzen sachen die der 600euro pc erhalten sollte...
bei mir kommt da ein Warenwert insgesamt:880,70 € raus
denn die grafikkarte kostet irgendwie 444euro laut mindfactory.de


----------



## Wagga (15. November 2008)

Sicher das du die richtige Graka ausgewählt hast?
Bei Grakas ist alles dabei von 50-500 Euro bekommste alles.

Die 4870 sollte 250-270 kosten.

Aber keine 400 die 400 kostet die 4870X2, das sind quasi 2 Grakas in einer.
Sicher das du nicht versehentlich eine 4870X2 genommen hast.
Meinst du die?
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php..._y/0/act/search

Theoretisch wenn man in ein Crossfirebund 2x die reinbaut hat man ein Graka Quadsystem baut man in
ein Crossfirequadsystem 4 von denen ein hat man 8 Karten,
aber man zahlt dann auch 1600 allein für die Karten.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## VatriXxX (15. November 2008)

mhh ich hab mir ma da nen pc zusammgestellt würde der vielleicht gehen??
der is zwar 200euro über mein aktuellen preis aber das würd ich auch noch hinkriegen...

Prozessor
Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 (boxed)

Mainboard
Asus P5Q Pro

RAM
2048MB KHX CL5 DDR2 800 HyperX-Kit 

Festplatte
Samsung HD502IJ 500GB

Grafikkarte
Club3D HD4870

Laufwerk
Samsung SH-223Q

Gehäuse
NZXT Lexa Blackline Blue

Netzteil
BE Quiet! Straight Power 450 Watt


aber ich denk ma das passt irgendwie net... denn das muss doch drauf eingestimmt sein oda net??


----------



## Falathrim (15. November 2008)

Sicher dass dir 2 GB reichen?


----------



## Wagga (15. November 2008)

Passt doch alles zusammen.
Wobei ich die RAM-Firma nicht kenne, aber wenn du den nicht übertaktest sollte der gehen ansonsten
eher Kingston,Infineon,Corsair.

Ansonsten habe ich nun keinen Fehler entdeckt.

Hast eine LGA775 Board + 775 CPU.
Netzteil vielleicht statt 450 ein 500er, sicher ist sicher.

Wenn er XP nutzt denke schon.
Von meinen 4 GB verbraucht sind auch 2,5 frei.
Aber 4 GB sind zukunftssicher und dein Board verkraftet 16 GB (4x4G

MFG,Wagga


----------



## Falathrim (15. November 2008)

Zum RAM:

KHX = Kingston HyperX 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und das 2 Gig auf XP reichen ist klar...aber mit 4 ist er wie du schon sagtest zukunftssicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VatriXxX (15. November 2008)

also heisst das 2x 2 KHX?


----------



## Wagga (15. November 2008)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Zum RAM:
> 
> KHX = Kingston HyperX
> 
> ...


Ok, alles klar und ich dachte schon wieder es wäre wieder eine neue Marke die ich nicht kenne.
Kingston sofort zugreifen mein voriger PC hatte welche sind echt gut auch Corsair ist zu empfehlen.


----------



## Wagga (15. November 2008)

VatriXxX schrieb:


> also heisst das 2x 2 KHX?


Ja nimm davon 2x die oder wenn du damit günstiger kommst wenn möglich 1x ein 4GB Kit (2x2 in einer Schachtel)


----------



## VatriXxX (15. November 2008)

Wagga schrieb:


> Ja nimm davon 2x die oder wenn du damit günstiger kommst wenn möglich 1x ein 4GB Kit (2x2 in einer Schachtel)




gibs die auch bei hadwareversand??


----------



## Falathrim (15. November 2008)

Ich glaub bei HWV gibts nur 1GB-Riegel. Da aber unbedingt die mit CL4 holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder eben GEIL oder Corsair-RAM holen.


----------



## VatriXxX (15. November 2008)

und warum sollte ich die CL4 nehmen??
denn bei HWV gibs nur CL4 einzelnt...

und was is an das motherboard anders
ASUS P5QL Pro, Sockel 775 Intel P43, ATX

und

ASUS P5Q Pro, Sockel 775 Intel P45, ATX


----------



## Falathrim (15. November 2008)

RAM:
Nimmst du halt im Zweifel 4 x 1024MB einzeln. Macht auch keinen Unterschied zu 2 x 2 x 1024 MB 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ist halt schneller.

Mainboard:
Das P5QL Pro ist eine abgespeckte Version. Siehst du am L, was soviel wie "Light" bedeutet. Es hat z.B. nur den schlechteren P43-Chipsatz, anstelle des P5Q Pro, das den besseren P45-Chipsatz hat.


----------



## VatriXxX (15. November 2008)

ja ok hol ich mir halt 4 davon... zwar 5euro teurer oda so aber was sind schon 5euro bei soner menge an geld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



em ja und was heisst das im klartext mit dem besseren chipsatz?


----------



## Falathrim (15. November 2008)

Kann ich jetzt in der Kürze nicht erklären, aber ich sags mal so:

Schneller, Besser, Hübscher usw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und zum Thema RAM:
4GB würde ich am Ehesten 2 x 2GB holen, z.B. Corsair oder GEIL...dann kannst du später gut auf 8GB aufrüsten


----------



## Klos1 (15. November 2008)

Also ich würde 2x2 GB nehmen. Warum? Dualchannel! Gleichzeitiger Zugriff auf den gesamten Speicher. Dürfte bei 4x1 GB schwer werden, oder? Und Quad-Channel haben wir aktuell noch nicht.

Und vom Chip her tut es auch der kleine P43, wenn man keine besonderen Anforderungen stellt. Performance technisch wirst da kaum einen Unterschied merken. Außer du möchtest übertakten.
Ansonsten solltest halt noch schauen, ob die Light-Versinen auch alles haben, was du brauchst. Evtl. zweimal Lan, oder zwei PCI-Express-Schnittstellen, Raid-Unterstützung, welche Soundkarte und und und...

Da würde ich halt ganz genau schauen, ob das Light auch deine gewünschten Features mitbringt. Die wichtigsten Sachen hat es eh. Und wenn du sparen möchtest, dann wäre es hier am Mainboard der richtige Ansatz, weil du den Unterschied zwischen P43 und P45 zumindest von der Performance kaum merken solltest. Tests haben bereits gezeigt, daß diese kaum relevant sind.

Es geht bei deiner Auswahl also in der Tat eher um den Verwendungszweck und den gewünschten Features.


----------



## VatriXxX (15. November 2008)

also soll ich jetz halt 2x2gb ram holen gut ma sehn wellche kann man denn von Corsair oder GEIL empfehlen was bei HWV gibt??


----------



## Falathrim (15. November 2008)

http://www1.hardwareversand.de/1VR3tf1ixy1...28&agid=599


----------



## VatriXxX (15. November 2008)

nice danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gut dann ma gucken
dann hätte ich wohl alles zusamm
wenn ich weitere fragen hab meld ich mich hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (15. November 2008)

_Mach das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit dem RAM kannst du nichts falsch machen_


----------



## VatriXxX (15. November 2008)

jopp ich hab jetz mein zusammgestellten PC zusamm und dann werd ich mir den ma in der nächsten zeit bestellen...

ein großes dankeschön an alle die mir die tipps und so gegeben haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (15. November 2008)

_Post mal bitte alles - mal schaun was da alles so drin ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Klos1 (15. November 2008)

Würde bei Hardwareversand die kaufen:

http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...41&agid=599

Warum?

Beste Latenzen:

4-4-4-12

Ob man den Unterschied von CL4 zu CL5 jetzt merkt, waage ich zu bezweifeln. Aber warum nicht mitnehmen, wenn sie auf der Seite sogar noch zu den billigsten gehören.


----------



## Wagga (15. November 2008)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Kann ich jetzt in der Kürze nicht erklären, aber ich sags mal so:
> 
> Schneller, Besser, Hübscher usw
> 
> ...


Würde es genauso machen, würde keine 1024er mehr nehmen, willst du später auf
8 umsteigen müsstest du wieder alle neu kaufen, wenn du 2x2 nimmst kannst du einfach in 1-2 Jahren die gleichen nochmals kaufen.
2x2 GB sind also da zukunftssicherer und einfacher aufzurüsten wie Todesschleicher es schon
sagte.


----------



## VatriXxX (15. November 2008)

wellche RAM soll ich jetzt nehmen??

4096MB-Kit GEIL Ultra+ PC2-6400 DDR2-800 CL4
oda
4096MB DDR2 Corsair Twin2X CL 5, PC6400/800

beide wurden mir vorgeschlagen bloß wellche sollte ich nehmen??


----------



## painschkes (15. November 2008)

_Nimm den von Klos.

Und post mal das restliche System , will mal schaun was du dir jetzt holst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Klos1 (15. November 2008)

Die sind beide gut, nur ist der Geil in dem Fall schneller. Er hat bessere Timings und ist billiger, was will man mehr.


----------



## VatriXxX (15. November 2008)

Prozessor
Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 Box 6144Kb, LGA775, 64bit 

Mainboard
ASUS P5QL Pro, Sockel 775 Intel P43, ATX 

RAM
4096MB-Kit GEIL Ultra+ PC2-6400 DDR2-800 CL4 

Festplatte
Samsung HD502IJ, 500GB, 16MB 

Grafikkarte
Club3D HD4870 Overclocked 1024MB, ATI Radeon HD4870, PCI-Express 

Laufwerk
Samsung SH-223Q bare schwarz lightscribe 

Gehäuse
NZXT Lexa Blackline Blue, ATX, ohne Netzteil 

Netzteil
OCZ StealthXStream 500W


----------



## Wagga (15. November 2008)

Pack noch zu dem System ein Zalman oder anderen Thermaltake Kühler dazu dann kannst du noch übertakten.
Nimm aber den boxed auch wenn du den nicht verwendest damit erhöhst du die "Garantie" die sowieso nicht besteht bzw. eingeschränkt ist.

Am besten einen mit LED beleuchtet.
Kannst dann um 0,5 GHZ erhöhen.
Oder gar auf 4 GHZ übertakten.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## Klos1 (15. November 2008)

Baust du den selbst? Dein Netzteil hat nur einen 8pin Stromstecker für die Graka, eine 4870 braucht aber zwei 6pin. Aber wenn du zusammenbauen lässt, werden die Herren schon einen Adapter haben


----------



## VatriXxX (15. November 2008)

Wagga schrieb:


> Pack noch zu dem System ein Zalman oder anderen Thermaltake Kühler dazu dann kannst du noch übertakten.
> Nimm aber den boxed auch wenn du den nicht verwendest damit erhöhst du die "Garantie" die sowieso nicht besteht bzw. eingeschränkt ist.
> 
> Am besten einen mit LED beleuchtet.
> ...



was is ein Zalman oda Thermaltake Kühler???
empfehl mir ein dann sehn wa weiter...
und erzähl ma was das is...


----------



## Klos1 (15. November 2008)

Er meinte halt einfach einen separaten Kühler, weil die Boxed-Kühler nicht sonderlich leise zu Werke gehen. Da gibt es viele Firmen und die Dinger können auch richtig teuer werden.
Generell brauchst du sowas nur, wenn du entweder übertakten möchtest, was ich mir bei dir aufgrund deiner Fragen nicht vorstellen kann, oder du Wert auf einen leisen Betrieb legst.

Ein billiges Einstiegsmodell, was aber trotzdem sehr leise sein soll, wäre zum Beispiel der hier:

http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...=669&apop=1

Preislich wie bei allem nach oben offen. Ensprechende Lösungen von Zalman oder Thermalright liegen dann oft schon bei 40-50 Euro.


----------



## Falathrim (15. November 2008)

Und als Grafikkarte eine Palit/Xpertvision HD4870 Sonic Dual 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VatriXxX (16. November 2008)

Klos schrieb:


> Er meinte halt einfach einen separaten Kühler, weil die Boxed-Kühler nicht sonderlich leise zu Werke gehen. Da gibt es viele Firmen und die Dinger können auch richtig teuer werden.
> Generell brauchst du sowas nur, wenn du entweder übertakten möchtest, was ich mir bei dir aufgrund deiner Fragen nicht vorstellen kann, oder du Wert auf einen leisen Betrieb legst.
> 
> Ein billiges Einstiegsmodell, was aber trotzdem sehr leise sein soll, wäre zum Beispiel der hier:
> ...



ja ok würd mir recht sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 denn er sollte schon bisschen leiser sein...




Falathrim schrieb:


> Und als Grafikkarte eine Palit/Xpertvision HD4870 Sonic Dual
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



und warum ne neue grafikkarte???
alle sagen hier das es sonst gut is...


----------



## Falathrim (16. November 2008)

Die Palit ist deutlich leiser und kühler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Deswegen...

Und die wird zumindest painschkes auch empfehlen, weil er sie selber drin hat und auch andere weil sie in Tests immer schön weit vorne ist.


----------



## VatriXxX (16. November 2008)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Die Palit ist deutlich leiser und kühler
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



aber die gibs net bei hardwareversand...
hab ich jedenfalls net gefunden...


----------



## Falathrim (16. November 2008)

Ist mir vorhin auch aufgefallen :/

Ist also ok^^


----------



## VatriXxX (16. November 2008)

also bei der alten bleiben net die du meintest??


----------



## Klos1 (16. November 2008)

Bei der Palit müsst ihr vorsichtig sein. Ich habe jetzt endlich rausgefunden, warum die Palit in allen Tests, die ich gelesen habe, als extrem laut befunden wurde. Und warum Painschkes seine Karte trotzdem als sehr leise empfindet. Dem liegt folgender Umstand zugrunde. Es gibt die Palit in verschiedenen Revisionen. In den ersten Revisionen war der kleinere Lüfter nicht temparaturgeregelt und dem entsprechend sehr laut.
Es gibt allerdings auch eine Revision, wo beide Lüfter PWM-gesteuert sind. Ein solches Exemplar scheint dann wohl auch Painschkes zu haben. 

Leider habe ich noch nicht genau herausgefunden, an was ich die gute Revision erkennen kann. Sollte also jemand die Palit ins Auge fassen, dann würde ich mich da zuvor gut informieren, sonst gibt es vielleicht eine böse Überraschung bezüglich der Lautstärke.

@TE: Ich weiß nicht, ob ich an deiner Stelle eine übertaktete Version nehmen würde. Die Grafikkarte wird extrem heiß, hatte selber eine Powercolor 4870. Sie wurde an die 100° heiß. Da sie mir in manchen Spielen Schwierigkeiten gemacht hat, habe ich sie jetzt eingeschickt. Kann ja nicht sein, daß Farcry 2 ruckelt. Und beim Stresstest mit Furmark hatte sie auch fürchterlich zum ruckeln angefangen. Aber was ich eigentlich sagen möchte. Sei dir sicher, daß MSI bei der OC-Variante das Bios angepasst hat. Sprich, die paar zusätzliche Mhz, welche eh kaum was bringen, die werden durch Lautstärke erkauft, daß versichere ich dir.

Nimm eine mit Standardtakt, wenn du was leises haben möchtest.


----------



## painschkes (16. November 2008)

_Hui , danke für die Information Klos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann hab ich ja glück das ich so eine erwischt hab._


----------



## VatriXxX (17. November 2008)

also bei der alten bleiben bei der Club3D HD4870 bleiben oda wie???


----------



## painschkes (17. November 2008)

_Kommt drauf an wo du nen kaufen willst , denn bei Hardwareversand gibts "nur" die Club3D overclocked._


----------



## Klos1 (17. November 2008)

was spricht gegen die hier?

http://www3.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...4&agid=1004

Mal abgesehen davon, daß ich die auch hatte und einschicken musst

Aber kann ja überall mal vorkommen. Leise ist die auf jedenfall, daß kann ich bestätigen.


----------



## VatriXxX (17. November 2008)

ja painschkes die mein ich ja...
was issen mit der los? das ich ne andern haben soll??


----------



## painschkes (17. November 2008)

_Nimm die von Klos gepostete , damit kannst du eigentlich nichts falsch machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## VatriXxX (18. November 2008)

ok dann nehm ich die...
is der pc jetz wenigstens fertig zusammgestellt oda noch ne veränderung? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


denn solangsam will ich ma den richtigen endpreis wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Prozessor
Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 Box 6144Kb, LGA775, 64bit 

Mainboard
ASUS P5QL Pro, Sockel 775 Intel P43, ATX 

RAM
4096MB-Kit GEIL Ultra+ PC2-6400 DDR2-800 CL4 

Festplatte
Samsung HD502IJ, 500GB, 16MB 

Grafikkarte
Powercolor HD4870 1024MB GDDR5, PCI-Express 

Laufwerk
Samsung SH-223Q bare schwarz lightscribe 

CPU Kühler
Cooler Master Vortex 752 CPU-Kühler, Sockel 775, AM2, 939, 754 

Gehäuse
NZXT Lexa Blackline Blue, ATX, ohne Netzteil 

Netzteil
OCZ StealthXStream 500W


----------



## painschkes (18. November 2008)

_Gehäuse ist Geschmackssache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Rest passt aber , ja._


----------



## VatriXxX (18. November 2008)

also könnte ich es dann ohne wweiteres bestellen?...
ohne das irgendwas net zusamm passen sollte


----------



## painschkes (18. November 2008)

_Alles ok so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Klos1 (18. November 2008)

Wie glaub schon mal gesagt, daß Netzteil hat keine 2 6pin Stecker für die Grafikkarte. Das wäre das einzigste was mir auffällt. Hier muss man dann halt auf einen Adapter zurückgreifen. Denke, daß die Techniker sowas schon haben. Gehen halt dann auch zwei 4pin Stromkabel verloren. Aber das Netzteil wird ja genug haben, schätze ich mal. In der Regel braucht man die eh nur noch für die Laufwerke und Festplatte, wobei die meisten neuen Festplatten schon mit dem SATA-Stecker mit Strom versorgt werden. Einige bieten auch beide Schnittstellen. Aber auch hier kann man sich mit einem Adapter behelfen.


----------



## Macta (18. November 2008)

Hier, 
das Netzteil kannst Du nehmen:
Ich will geklickt werden!

@Klos: Es ist nicht das EINZIGSTE was dir auffällt, sondern das EINZIGE
           Wie kann etwas einziger als einzig sein?
           Das soll nicht klugscheißerisch rüberkommen, aber ich bemühe mich, dass mehr Menschen richtiges Deutsch      
           sprechen. Diesen Fehler machen rund 99% der Deutschen. Es ist eine falsche Übersetzung des englischen
           Satzes: It makes sence.


----------



## Klos1 (18. November 2008)

Klugscheisser

Aber mag sein, daß mein Deutsch nicht das Beste ist. Da ich aber kein Deutschlehrer bin, ist das jetzt nicht so tragisch.^^


----------



## Macta (18. November 2008)

Danke.^^

Ich auch nicht.
Ich bin noch Schüler.

lg Macta


----------



## Klos1 (18. November 2008)

Hey, dann ist das aber nicht fair. Weißt du, wie lange ich schon aus der Schule bin? Und mein Beruf tut ein Übriges, um mein Deutsch völlig verkommen zu lassen. Hätte ich nicht das Buffed-Forum, wo ich
den ganzen Tag meine niederen geistigen Ergüsse abladen kann, würde ich wahrscheinlich keinen einzigen richtigen Satz mehr rausbringen.

Es lebe Buffed.de

P.S. Man beachte bitte das Wort "einzige"


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Korrigier mal!


----------



## Macta (18. November 2008)

Es ist kein einziger Fehler enthalten, soweit ich das
beurteilen kann.^^

Aber ich wollte mich entschuldigen, dass ich Dich
belehrt habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber ich teile Deine Ansicht.


ES LEBE BUFFED.DE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (18. November 2008)

Macta schrieb:


> Es ist kein einziger Fehler enthalten, soweit ich das
> beurteilen kann.^^
> 
> Aber ich wollte mich entschuldigen, dass ich Dich
> ...



Habe es auch nicht böse aufgefasst

Man lernt doch gerne dazu.

lg 

Klos


----------



## Wagga (19. November 2008)

Also die Club3D 4850 demzufolge hoffentlich auch die 4870 ist in der Standartausführung
flüsterleise, die hört man nicht.

Und hatte mit der auch keine Probleme.
An die 80 Grad muss man sich halt erst gewöhnen.
Aber 80-90 unter last ist normal, die schafft bis 120.

Also Club3d kann man nach persönlicher Erfahrung ohne bedenken zugreifen.
Habe schon die 2 von denen (nicht die 4850) sonder insgesamt in den Jahren.
Hat auch schon eine Saphire die nach 12 Monaten den Geist aufgab, also da kaufe ich nie wieder.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## VatriXxX (19. November 2008)

also passt die zusammstellung hier jetz...

Prozessor
Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 Box 6144Kb, LGA775, 64bit 

Mainboard
ASUS P5QL Pro, Sockel 775 Intel P43, ATX 

RAM
4096MB-Kit GEIL Ultra+ PC2-6400 DDR2-800 CL4 

Festplatte
Samsung HD502IJ, 500GB, 16MB 

Grafikkarte
Powercolor HD4870 1024MB GDDR5, PCI-Express 

Laufwerk
Samsung SH-223Q bare schwarz lightscribe 

CPU Kühler
Cooler Master Vortex 752 CPU-Kühler, Sockel 775, AM2, 939, 754 

Gehäuse
NZXT Lexa Blackline Blue, ATX, ohne Netzteil 

Netzteil
OCZ StealthXStream 500W 

ich bleib jetz dabei da painschkes gesagt hat das alles ok is...


----------



## painschkes (19. November 2008)

_Jup passt , brauchst nur nen Adapter für die Netzteil -> Grafikkarte , aber da du ihn sicherlich zusammenbauen lässt , werden die den mit dranstöpseln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## VatriXxX (19. November 2008)

ja ich lass ihn mit schon zusammenbauen net das ich da noch was kaputt dran mache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich weiss zwar wo alles hinkommt und so aber da lass ich lieba doch profis ran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (19. November 2008)

_Hehe :>

Na dann wünsch ich dir viel Spass mit dem Powerding 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kannst ja mal ne Rückmeldung geben und sagen.._


----------



## VatriXxX (19. November 2008)

ja das wird aber erst sicher in den nächsten monaten werden...
da ich jetz das geld noch net hab...
wollt mir nur schon ma ein zusamm stelln lassen damit ich den nach weihnachten bestellen kann...


----------



## Klos1 (19. November 2008)

In den nächsten Monaten?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bis dahin kannst du das wahrscheinlich schon wieder komplett vergessen^^

Wahrscheinlich sind dann die neuen Geforce verfügbar, vielleicht noch nen Refresh von der ATI, Daneb, Lynnfield und was weiß ich noch alles. PC's stellt man sich zusammen, kurz bevor man bestellt.


----------



## Wagga (19. November 2008)

In ein paar monaten kann es sein das eine ganz andere Hardware aktuell ist bzw. du fürs gleiche Geld wieder was für geiles bekommst.

Merk dir den PC ja nicht, wenn du noch Monate warten willst, stelle dann lieber eine neue Anfrage.

Oder noch besser gucke im Sticky nach.

MFG,Wagga


----------



## Gnolius (20. November 2008)

Vergess nicht Win Vista x64 zunehmen. Sonst bringen dir die 4GB nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VatriXxX (20. November 2008)

Klos schrieb:


> In den nächsten Monaten?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






Wagga schrieb:


> In ein paar monaten kann es sein das eine ganz andere Hardware aktuell ist bzw. du fürs gleiche Geld wieder was für geiles bekommst.
> 
> Merk dir den PC ja nicht, wenn du noch Monate warten willst, stelle dann lieber eine neue Anfrage.
> 
> ...



das is ein monat... bis weihnachten bzw nach weihnachten


----------



## Klos1 (20. November 2008)

VatriXxX schrieb:


> ja das wird aber erst sicher in den nächsten monaten werden...
> da ich jetz das geld noch net hab...
> wollt mir nur schon ma ein zusamm stelln lassen damit ich den nach weihnachten bestellen kann...



Naja, hier schreibst du eindeutig in den nächsten monaten, was für meine Begriffe 2-3 Monate sind. Wobei auch schon in einem Monat neue Hardware da sein kann. Bei einer Geforce GTX290 oder so wäre es garnicht so unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Wagga (20. November 2008)

Ich bin jetzt von dem Text mit in mehreren Monaten ausgegangen und das sind für mich 2-3 Monate oder mehr.

Also stell nochmals ne Anfrage oder guck im Link von meiner Signatur nach, aber erst dann wenn du wirklich einen PC haben willst.
Dann bekommst du für dein Geld was zeitnahes aktuelles zu bekommen.

MFG,Wagga


----------



## VatriXxX (23. Dezember 2008)

ja da bin ich wieda =)
ich wollte mir jetz ein pc in den nächsten tagen bestellen...
jetz die frage 
kann der pc so bleiben wie er vor nen monat war oda gibs da neue sachen?
so bessere sachen für das gleiche oda bisschen mehr geld??

hier die letzte zusammstellung die rausgekommen war

Prozessor
Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 Box 6144Kb, LGA775, 64bit 

Mainboard
ASUS P5QL Pro, Sockel 775 Intel P43, ATX 

RAM
4096MB-Kit GEIL Ultra+ PC2-6400 DDR2-800 CL4 

Festplatte
Samsung HD502IJ, 500GB, 16MB 

Grafikkarte
Powercolor HD4870 1024MB GDDR5, PCI-Express 

Laufwerk
Samsung SH-223Q bare schwarz lightscribe 

CPU Kühler
Cooler Master Vortex 752 CPU-Kühler, Sockel 775, AM2, 939, 754 

Gehäuse
NZXT Lexa Blackline Blue, ATX, ohne Netzteil 

Netzteil
OCZ StealthXStream 500W


----------



## Shefanix (23. Dezember 2008)

Der kann eigentlich so bleiben, hat sich glaub ich Hardware mäßig nicht so viel getan seit einem Monat. E8400 bester Dual-Core find ich, Rest auch alles Top. Denke den kannst so bestellen wie er ist.


----------



## Mefisthor (23. Dezember 2008)

Geh zum PC-Händler deines Vertrauens, schnapp dir einen Angestellten der Jung ist aber doch schon ein paar Jährchen da arbeitet, sag ihm "ICh brauch nen Gaming PC für 600&#8364;" und voilà!

Hab ich genauso gemacht mit 500&#8364; (für mich 470&#8364 und jetzt hab ich meinen jetzigen PC. Natürlich hab ich ihm gesagt das ich auf AMD bestehe und da hat ich meinen PC schon in weniger als 30 min zusammengestellt bekommen mit den ganzen Einzelteilen. hab bei nem alten PC das gehäuse genommen und reingebastelt

Naja oder du kaufst dir einen der schon fertig zusammengebastelt ist

lg


----------



## VatriXxX (23. Dezember 2008)

guck dir die vorherigen posts an...
ich hab extra schon drauf geachtet das all die teile bei hardwareversand.de gibs...
denn da will/wollte ich ihn bestellen...
und deswegen warte ich auf ne antwort von wagga,klos oder painschkes ^^


----------



## Wagga (23. Dezember 2008)

Das letzte gepostete System kannst du so bestellen.
Gehäuse musst du halt wissen, ist Geschmackssache deswegen empfehle ich keinerlei Gehäuse.
Ich würde nur drauf achten das evtl. 2 Festplattenschächte mind. drin sind.
Evtl. noch einer (3x für ein Floppylaufwerk) wenn du XP nutzen willst als Haupt- oder 2tSystem.
Kaufe aber bitte erst ab 15.01. dann sparste mind 10-30 % Kosten ein.
Und vor 28.12. würde er jetzt sowieso nicht ankommen.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## VatriXxX (24. Dezember 2008)

echt wagga?
steht das auf der seite mit den %ten oda wie?

Evtl. noch einer (3x für ein Floppylaufwerk) wenn du XP nutzen willst als Haupt- oder 2tSystem.

ne 3 brauch net unbedingt ich benutz vista dann... und 2 systeme muss net unbedingt sein =)
edit: das gehäuse hat doch
Anzahl von vorne zugänglicher Einbauschächte 6 
Anzahl interner Einbauschächte 5 

oder meinst du was andres?


----------



## Wagga (24. Dezember 2008)

VatriXxX schrieb:


> echt wagga?
> steht das auf der seite mit den %ten oda wie?
> 
> Evtl. noch einer (3x für ein Floppylaufwerk) wenn du XP nutzen willst als Haupt- oder 2tSystem.
> ...


Sry, habe mich ihrgendwie missverständlich ausgedrückt.
Ich meine damit das du 2-3 2,5 Zoll Schächte im Gehäuse sinnvoll wäre.
Für 2 Festplatten und einem Floppy.
Mein Gehäuse hat nur 2 und mir wirds so langsam zu eng.
Werde wohl das Floppy ausbauen, da ichs nicht oft brauche. 
LAsse es angeschlossen und legs einfach unten rein.
Wird ja eigentlich nur für die XPinstallation benötigt.
Sry, nochmals 3x Floppy wäre echt 2 zu viel. :-)
MFG,Wagga


----------



## Klos1 (24. Dezember 2008)

Der Rechner passt. Ist nichts neues herausgekommen in letzter Zeit. Das Netzteil hat zwar, wie ich glaub auch schon erwähnt habe, nicht die nötigen Anschlüsse für die Grafikkarte, aber hier müssen sie halt dann mit Adapter arbeiten. Verbraucht allerdings dann auch zwei 4pin Stromanschlüsse.

Ansonsten sei höchstens noch angemerkt, daß Intel in nächster Zeit eine Preissenkung bei den alten Prozzis angekündigt hat. Keine Ahnung, ob du die vielleicht noch mitnehmen möchtest und dann für gleiches Geld einen besseren Prozzi bekommst. 

Außerdem kommt am 9. Januar der AMD Phenom II raus. Auch das würde ich persönlich noch abwarten, wenn ich jetzt vor einem Kauf stünde. Allen Anschein nach könnten die ziemlich gut werden, was wiederum mit einem Preisfall von Intel verbunden sein könnte. Aber das musst du wissen, ob du noch so lange warten möchtest.


----------



## VatriXxX (24. Dezember 2008)

ja ich weiss ja auch net ob ich noch warten soll eigendlich wärs besser
weil ich am 8 januar geburtstag hab und da krieg ich ja auch nochma geld =)
ich denk ma ich warte auf die %te

sach ma wie is das mit der grafikkarte
irgendwie hab ich gelesen das die nur für Win ME, Win XP, Win 2000 is
und nicht für vista...


----------



## Falathrim (24. Dezember 2008)

VatriXxX schrieb:


> und deswegen warte ich auf ne antwort von wagga,klos oder painschkes ^^


*grummel* Keiner mag mich *grummel*

Joa, die Zusammenstellung ist auf jeden Fall super, ich würde allerdings auch bis Mitte Januar warten, der Preisfall wird extrem sein, vielleicht kannst du dann, wenn du zum Geburtstag noch Geld bekommst, gar nen Quad à la Q9450/Q9550 kaufen, oder eben wie Klos schon sagte der AMD Phenom II, der wirklich Spaß machen wird, was den PC dann noch ein bischen netter macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gehäuse ist so okay, NZXT ist ein guter Hersteller mit Topdesign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Den CPU-Kühler kenn ich nicht, würd da vielleicht einen Alpenföhn Großglockner oder Scythe Mugen nehmen, hauen ganz schön von der Leistung.
Und je nach Geschmack eben einen HD4870 oder eine GTX260, wobei die GTX260 meist etwas teurer ist...


----------



## VatriXxX (24. Dezember 2008)

meine frage war ja beim letzten post was mit der grafikkarte is ob die auch vista zulässt 

denn irgendwie hab ich gelesen das die nur für Win ME, Win XP, Win 2000 is
und nicht für vista...


----------



## Falathrim (24. Dezember 2008)

100% kompatibel und noch viel mehr *g* Ist ja eine sog. Next Generation-Grafikkarte, also eine mit DX10.1, was man nur auf Vista bekommt...ausserdem kann man alle Grafikkarten auf Vista benutzen, obs was bringt ist ne andere Sache^^


----------



## Klos1 (24. Dezember 2008)

VatriXxX schrieb:


> meine frage war ja beim letzten post was mit der grafikkarte is ob die auch vista zulässt
> 
> denn irgendwie hab ich gelesen das die nur für Win ME, Win XP, Win 2000 is
> und nicht für vista...



Wo hast du denn das gelesen. Absoluter Schwachsinn, vergiss das gleich mal wieder. Im Gegenteil: Die Grafikkarte kann sogar nur unter Vista ihre ganzen Fähigkeiten ausschöpfen, da alles vor Vista kein DirectX10 Support hat. Und die Grafikkarte unterstützt das nun mal. Also könnte man eher sagen, daß du sogar Vista brauchst, um die Fähigkeiten der Karte überhaupt ausschöpfen zu können.

Und wenn du mal nach den Treibern auf der ATI-Steite nachsiehst, dann wirst du da von Win 2000 über XP bis hin zu Vista alles finden. 32 als auch 64bit.

Bezüglich des Lüfters: Ich hatte ihn auch nie persönlich verbaut, habe aber bisher nur positives gehört. Er soll für den Preis sehr gut sein, leise und mit guter Kühlleistung. Natürlich kann er sich nicht mit einem Großglockner messen, aber das ist dann auch eine andere Preiskategorie. Einen hochwertigen Tower-Kühler muss man jetzt nicht unbedingt haben, wenn man nicht übertakten möchte. Leise geht auch billiger.

Hier mal ein kleiner Test:

http://www.thinkcomputers.org/index.php?x=...=656&page=1

Bei Alternate scheinen die meisten auch ganz zu frieden zu sein. 

http://www.alternate.de/html/product/CPU_L...age=1#tabberBox


----------



## VatriXxX (24. Dezember 2008)

jo leise muss er sein =)
und billig auch

also meine frage wieda kann ich ihn dann so bestellen
OHNE das irgendwer was sagt das man da noch was besseres machen kann?

außer halt nen besseren Prozessor für das gleiche geld in januar oda so...
ansonsten nehm ich den jetzigen


----------



## VatriXxX (15. Januar 2009)

so ich wollte mir heute den pc bestellen bloß was ich bemerkt habe kam weihnachten 720&#8364; raus
und heute kommt 734&#8364; raus
das sind aber nicht 10-30% weniger... eher mehr...


----------



## painschkes (15. Januar 2009)

_Post mal alle Teile - dann schauen wir was falsch ist._


----------



## VatriXxX (15. Januar 2009)

Prozessor
Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 Box 6144Kb, LGA775, 64bit 

Mainboard
ASUS P5QL Pro, Sockel 775 Intel P43, ATX 

RAM
4096MB-Kit GEIL Ultra+ PC2-6400 DDR2-800 CL4 

Festplatte
Samsung HD502IJ, 500GB, 16MB 

Grafikkarte
Powercolor HD4870 1024MB GDDR5, PCI-Express 

Laufwerk
Samsung SH-223Q bare schwarz lightscribe 

CPU Kühler
Cooler Master Vortex 752 CPU-Kühler, Sockel 775, AM2, 939, 754 

Gehäuse
NZXT Lexa Blackline Blue, ATX, ohne Netzteil 

Netzteil
OCZ StealthXStream 500W

und Zusammenbau

Zusammenbau hatte ich auch weihnachten drinne... wo es 720&#8364; gekostet hat (mit zusammenbau 720&#8364

is das eigendlich egal was für ein vista 64bit holen soll? oda sollte ich mir da auch noch ein bestimmtes holen?


----------



## painschkes (15. Januar 2009)

_Wie wäre denn sowas?


 Klick mich! 

Wären dann mit Zusammenbau ~720€ - aber sind einige Sachen geändert , wenn dir das passt._


----------



## VatriXxX (15. Januar 2009)

jopp so gefälls mir auch =) danke

aber wie is das jetz mit betriebssystem muss ich da auf ein bestimmtes achten außer 64bit?
oda auch auf basic ultimate professionel ??


----------



## painschkes (15. Januar 2009)

_Naja , 64bit halt und am besten nimmst du da einfach Vista Home Premium._


----------



## VatriXxX (15. Januar 2009)

eine frage hab ich zu dem betriebssystem
is dies hier nur die erweiterung SP1 oda auch das betriebssystem? hier


----------



## painschkes (15. Januar 2009)

_Das ist das komplette Betriebssystem - mit SP1 "schon" drauf =]_


----------



## Tronnic² (15. Januar 2009)

Servicepacks sind immer kostenlos, soviel ich weis.

Und ja, das ist das volle Betriebssystem mit gültiger Lizens.


----------



## VatriXxX (16. Januar 2009)

Wagga schrieb:


> Das letzte gepostete System kannst du so bestellen.
> Gehäuse musst du halt wissen, ist Geschmackssache deswegen empfehle ich keinerlei Gehäuse.
> Ich würde nur drauf achten das evtl. 2 Festplattenschächte mind. drin sind.
> Evtl. noch einer (3x für ein Floppylaufwerk) wenn du XP nutzen willst als Haupt- oder 2tSystem.
> ...




eine frage hätte ich da noch
irgendwie geht mir das nicht aus dem kopf mit den 10-30%
denn wagga meinte das ab 15.01 man 10-30% sparren tut


----------



## Gnolius (16. Januar 2009)

Das sind nur Spekulationen , sicherlich war es zu Weihnachten billiger/teurer aber ab wann die Preise sinken kann dir keiner Genau sagen.

/E Mein Pc den ich mir am 24.12 zusammengestellt hatte und bestellt habe kostet heute 20 Euro mehr.


----------



## Gnolius (16. Januar 2009)

/Tut mir leid Doppelpost


----------

